# crypt wendtii + sand =



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Can I grow this plant in silica sand?

~Not a plant person


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You probably could, though you would need to supplement with some kind of root tabs or the like.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not into that. Looks like I shall have to trade the crypt..
I thought it was a water column nutrient getter like anubias. I know nothing about plants.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Anubias is also slow growing, hence isn't much of a nutrient sink.

If you want something to suck up nutrients from the water column, go for floating/unrooted fast growing plants, e.g. duckweed, hornwort, najas, etc. Duckweed is probably the ideal nutrient sink because it can get its CO2 from the air, and is close to the lights so gets the maximum benefit from them. Whenever it covers the tank, scoop off 3/4 of it.

Of course, if what you want is more of an aquascaped tank, these plants aren't ideal. Vallisneria is a fast growing rooted plant that is a reasonable compromise. Hygro is good too.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bae said:


> Anubias is also slow growing, hence isn't much of a nutrient sink.
> 
> If you want something to suck up nutrients from the water column, go for floating/unrooted fast growing plants, e.g. duckweed, hornwort, najas, etc. Duckweed is probably the ideal nutrient sink because it can get its CO2 from the air, and is close to the lights so gets the maximum benefit from them. Whenever it covers the tank, scoop off 3/4 of it.
> 
> Of course, if what you want is more of an aquascaped tank, these plants aren't ideal. Vallisneria is a fast growing rooted plant that is a reasonable compromise. Hygro is good too.


Not into nutrient sinks. I do more water changes than needed. 
Just wanted decoration.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can use almost any plant then, aside from heavy root feeders such as Cryptocoryne spp., Echinodorus spp., etc.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can use almost any plant then, aside from heavy root feeders such as Cryptocoryne spp., Echinodorus spp., etc.


soooo my wendtii IS going to die in silica sand or not or...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> soooo my wendtii IS going to die in silica sand or not or...


As I mentioned, you can use almost any plant *aside* from Echinodorus spp., Cryptocoryne spp., etc (any heavy root feeders). They will not do well in plain silica sand substrate.

Of course, your plant selection will also depend on the amount of light you have.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> As I mentioned, you can use almost any plant *aside* from Echinodorus spp., Cryptocoryne spp., etc (any heavy root feeders). They will not do well in plain silica sand substrate.
> 
> Of course, your plant selection will also depend on the amount of light you have.


Gotcha. Ok sell them i will.


----------

